# feeding fruits



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Well i looked up what fruits can i give to mice and vegies. So i put a pealed plum, pealed apple, seedless grapes, celery, string beans, pealed pear, and string cheese. I chopped every thing into small cubes and i rinsed it and then i put it all in a zipplock bag and shook every up and then i added some baby forumula. Do you think that this is a good mix. And i know this is a mouse forum but does this sound good for a pregnant dwarf hamster too. They too can have all this good stuff lol. I decided to add the baby forumula for extra nutrients. 
So tell me what you think ????


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a good mix. Make sure the baby forumla doesn't have too much lactose though as a big dose can upset mousies tummies


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea i didnt put that much baby forumula i put like half of a teaspoon not much, yea cause i read on another post that mice are most the time lactose & tolerant. They like it but i cant leave it in there cage more then a day cause it atracts fruit flies


----------

